# The UT Mod



## dragon2309

Hey everyone, im just trying to get an idea fo things here.

The UT Mod machine:

AMD K6-2 500Mhz (SKT 7)
FIC  PAG2130 motherboard
96Mb RAM, max of 256 possibly 512Mb, not sure
6Gb HDD (7200rpm)
Black CD-ROM 52x
Black FloppyDrive
USB 2.0 (4 port) PCI card
Large "grill" on one side - Electric blue cold cathode inside - COOL

**CUSTOM PAINT JOB, HIGH QUALITY, SEE PICTURES**

Preloaded with windows 98se, all the normal stuff. Optional wireless adapter, full driver discs etc


Im just seeing what everyone would pay for this, it really does look spectucular and it is of course fully operational.It can be overclocked very easily there are dip-switches on mobo, simple.

So, how much would you pay for it. I could also get a 15" CRT monitor with it too,a and keyboard and mouse.










dragon2309


----------



## dragon2309

well, how much would you pay for it?

loads of people answered some other guys questiona bout "how much is it worth", whats wrong with mine.


----------



## Charlie7940

No reason to bump after a few hours.


----------



## dragon2309

Its just that everyone answered some other guys post and its the exact same thing as mine, just answer.


----------



## age123

I am not very good at buying pc's but how much do ya want?


----------



## dragon2309

Well, i would say around £70 for it, it includes a 15" monitor, keyboard and mouse. Fully loaded with win 98se. Wireless adapter.... and its a custom paint job in the theme of UT, its amazing.

Unfortunately it could only be posted/sent to the UK, not USA or EU. sorry.

If anyone is remotely interested or wants some more pics/specs then drop me an email to dragon2309@gmail.com


----------



## Rambo

[OffTopic]

Sorry, I'm really going off topic here, but Dragon... I'm not happy... with your avatar   I really liked your old one, I always new it as you, and now I thought you were some new guy who has signed up to find out what someone would pay for a PC, lol!

Please change it back!!

[/OffTopic]

Anyway, I would play around £85 for that.


----------



## skidude

I would say it's worth around $75.


----------



## dragon2309

Wow, a good response all round then, IS anyone interested in buying, it does nothing except gather dust and use elctricity in my bedroom, im sure it would prefer to have anice loving home with one of you guys. Obviously UK only.

And about the avatar, i will change it back in a few mins when ive managed to locate the other one.


----------



## Archangel

id say it worth 75 euries max.


----------



## dragon2309

Whats that in GBP archangel??


----------



## The Astroman

That's precisely 50 GBP.


----------



## dragon2309

oh ok, 50's not bad i suppose. but earlier someone else said 85 so i like him/her more. LOL


----------



## Praetor

1. Define custom high quality paint job ... what paints, how many coats etc
2. Rambo: declaring something offtopic doesnt make it any better


----------



## dragon2309

Praetor said:
			
		

> 1. Define custom high quality paint job ... what paints, how many coats etc


3 coats of high quality primer/undercoat
3 coats of high quality GLOSS BLACK
3 coats of high quality RED on each of the "UT" logos

1.5mm steel chassis and case shell. 

Is that enough info or do you want more, i can give you pics/info of the paint and everything if you want it.


----------



## dragon2309

dont leave me hanging here praetor..... ?


----------



## Archangel

you know that my current pc looks pretty much like this one?


----------



## dragon2309

It does, can you post a pic of it?


----------



## Archangel

well.. i only have that crappy  Lego vision commands cam on my pc.. but ill give it a try ^^

http://www.computerforum.com/showthread.php?p=151026#post151026

sorry for the off topic


----------



## dragon2309

its a patriot PC, originally bought fromPC World if im notmistaken...??


----------



## Lax

I'd buy just the case (prolly about 30$ US + shipping) but you said no international shipping.

P.s. What case is it



> its a patriot PC, originally bought fromPC World if im notmistaken...??


Who was that directed to.


----------



## dragon2309

that was directed to archangel who said that he had a case a bit like my one, and i wouldnt really be interested in selling a lone case. sorry, especially not to the US, too much postage.


----------



## ViperGTS19801

I'll buy it for $200.

Oh wait, no international shipping.  never mind.


----------



## ReturnToEmpire

ViperGTS19801 said:
			
		

> I'll buy it for $200.
> 
> Oh wait, no international shipping.  never mind.


lmao thats funny. but mean. but funny


----------

